# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Εθισμός στον τζόγο. Έχει ξεφύγει κάνεις;

## Annakptsk

Καλησπέρα. Έχω πολύ δικό μου άνθρωπο εθισμένο στον τζόγο. Πως να βοηθήσω;

----------


## Sonia

Χθες έγραφες για εσένα, μετά το άλλαξες. Δεν έχει σημασία. να ξέρεις ότι όσο και να θέλουν να βοηθήσουν οι γύρω, αν δεν το πάρει απόφαση ο ίδιος ο εξαρτημένος, δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα. Απόφαση συνειδητή όμως, να είναι έτοιμος για αγώνα, όχι να του περάσει απλά από το μυαλό μια-δυο φορές όταν ήταν π.χ. εντελώς χάλια από το ποτό ή έχασε ένα μεγάλο ποσό στο τζόγο. Αφού ο τζόγος υπάρχει παντού, ακόμα και στο κινητό του καθενός, δεν έχει νόημα να τον πάρει κανείς και να τον πάει ξέρω κι εγώ πάνω σε ψηλή ραχούλα να μην έχει πειρασμούς. Άλλωστε όταν θα γύριζε πάλι μέσα στους πειρασμούς, πάλι τα ίδια θα έκανε αν δεν το είχε ξεπεράσει. Δες πόσες φορές πάνε σε κλινικές αποτοξίνωσης στη μέση του πουθενά στο εξωτερικό κι οι περισσότεροι μόλις βγουν, μετά από λίγο ξαναπέφτουν στη λούμπα. Όλα στο μυαλό είναι. Άρα προσπαθείς να το κόψεις μόνος σου μαχαίρι κι αν δεν τα καταφέρεις ζητάς την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη από ειδικό.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν μπορεις να βοηθησεις , συνηθως οι εθισμενοι στον τζογο τα παρατανε μονο μετα απο μια μεγαλη χασουρα ...........
η οπως λεει η Σονια , αν το αποφασισει μονος του , που το βλεπω δυσκολο .....
θεωρειται ασθενεια ο εθισμοςς στο τζογο , δεν ειναι κατι απλο .......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν μπορεις να βοηθησεις , συνηθως οι εθισμενοι στον τζογο τα παρατανε μονο μετα απο μια μεγαλη χασουρα ...........
> η οπως λεει η Σονια , αν το αποφασισει μονος του , που το βλεπω δυσκολο .....
> ειναι ασθενεια ο εθισμοςς στο τζογο , δεν ειναι κατι απλο .......


Μια μικρή διόρθωση.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Τι παιζει?

----------


## Annakptsk

> Τι παιζει?


Φρουτακια σε καζίνο και στο internet

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εχω γραψει στο θεμα ο εφιαλτης του τζογου. Παντως τον καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Στο ιντερνετ τι παιζει?ποκερ?ή φρουτακια?

----------


## Annakptsk

> Στο ιντερνετ τι παιζει?ποκερ?ή φρουτακια?


Φρουτακια.... Μεγάλο κολλημα

----------


## Delmember2052020

Με τα φρουτακια πιο γρηγορα χανεις τα λεφτα σου δεν προλαβαινω τις paysafe πες τον να παιζει ποκερ.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Παντως με εναν φιλο που συζητουσαμε στη δουλεια οταν τον ειπα ποσα εχασα ειπε εχω προβλημα και πως με καταλαβαινει γιατι παιζει και αυτος αλλα μονο 10 ευρω τα λεφτα τα κραταει η γυναικα του. Και γω οταν εστειλα email σε ενα κεντρο μου ειπε να μην διαχειριζομαι τα λεφτα εγω.

----------


## Annakptsk

> Παντως με εναν φιλο που συζητουσαμε στη δουλεια οταν τον ειπα ποσα εχασα ειπε εχω προβλημα και πως με καταλαβαινει γιατι παιζει και αυτος αλλα μονο 10 ευρω τα λεφτα τα κραταει η γυναικα του. Και γω οταν εστειλα email σε ενα κεντρο μου ειπε να μην διαχειριζομαι τα λεφτα εγω.


Πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου;

----------


## Delmember2052020

θα στο γραψω οταν μπεις.

----------


## believeInYourself

Η μόνη περίπτωση να μπορέσεις να ξεφύγεις είναι να κατανοήσεις τι σου προσφέρει αυτό το πράγμα.

Ασχολείσαι με το τζόγο και κερδίζεις χρήματα; Μπράβο σου! Δες το σα δουλειά. Χάνεις το χρόνο σου εκεί πέρα και μαζί χάνεις τα χρήματα και τη ζωή σου; Το κόβεις μαχαίρι! Τι πιο απλό; Για βάλε κάτω το χρόνο και τα χρήματα που έχεις ξοδέψει και θα καταλάβεις.

Οταν θα κάνεις τη σούμα που κατά 99% πιθανότητα θα έχει αρνητικό πρόσημο, θα δεις ότι αυτό το πράγμα σου έχει στερήσει χρόνο από την οικογένεια σου, σε έχει αποξενώσει και έχεις ξοδέψει χρήματα τα οποία θα μπορούσες να τα έχεις χαρεί με άλλο τρόπο. Τότε λοιπόν δε θα σκεφτείς ότι θα πρέπει να τα πάρεις πίσω, αλλά ότι αυτό το πράγμα όχι μόνο δε σου προσφέρει τίποτα αλλά αντίθετα σου στερεί τη ζωή σου.

Πήρες λοιπόν το μάθημα σου, καλά ήτανε! Βρες τώρα να ασχοληθείς με κάτι στην καθημερινότητα σου το οποίο να αξίζει πραγματικά, να σου προσφέρει και όχι να σου στερεί!
Αυτά.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εχεις δικαιο αλλα σε πιανει αμοκ. Δεν κοβεται μονο αν πιασεις πατο οπως ακουσα εδω.

----------


## Annakptsk

> Εχεις δικαιο αλλα σε πιανει αμοκ. Δεν κοβεται μονο αν πιασεις πατο οπως ακουσα εδω.


Αμοκ δε λες τίποτα.... Να σου δίνει λεφτά και εσύ να μη τα περνεις... Σαν υπνωτισμενος... Αρρώστια μεγάλη θεωρω

----------


## Delmember2052020

xaxa με εκανες και γελασα δικαιο εχεις.
Ο φιλος σου νευριαζεται οταν χανει?

----------


## Annakptsk

> xaxa με εκανες και γελασα δικαιο εχεις.
> Ο φιλος σου νευριαζεται οταν χανει?


Δε νευριάζει... Πέφτει σε κατάθλιψη γιατί δεν έχει όρια και παίζει όλα του τα λεφτά... Έχει δανειστεί από όλο τον κόσμο... Μέσα σε έξι μήνες έχει χάσει τον εαυτό του

----------

